# What type of food is healthiest?



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

FYI https://www.chagrinfallspetclinic.c...law-suit/?mc_cid=5e77b98577&mc_eid=d56001b6ce


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Many people on this forum feed Purina Pro Plan or Purina Sensitive Skin and Stomach.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Try ProPlan or Eukanuba to start with out of the chute. 

Stay away from anything to do with Blue Buffalo they have yet another recall.


----------



## Simba_Golden (Aug 31, 2017)

I’m feeding our puppy Blue Buffalo for puppy chicken recipe for almost 2 months now for 1 cup 3 times a day. He absolutely love it. We switched him gradually from the breeders kibble that he came with. No upset stomach or loose stool. He is 5 months old at 45.5 lbs last Oct. 6. His vet said he is in good weight.


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

Our dogs have been on Orijen Large Breed Puppy and then Orijen 6 fish as adults. We will be transitioning them to raw in the near future because I believe it is healthier for them.


----------



## Missy Albrecht (Oct 3, 2017)

For Blue Buffalo is the freedom or wilderness best? I hear conflicting things on amounts of protein a puppy should have or shouldn?t?


----------



## Simba_Golden (Aug 31, 2017)

I don?t know what is the best. I am feeding our puppy the BB wilderness puppy chicken. No problem at all with his eating habit and potty. My neighbor said they are also feeding their 2 huskies with BB wilderness for 4 years now. But at the end whatever food will work for your puppy. And just my 2 cents don?t buy those cheap puppy/dog food that has the unknown chicken buy product on the ingredients.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

I originally started Brisby on Orijen when she was a pup, then migrated to home cooked and then to raw as I too believe it is the healthiest, species appropriate diet one can feed, provided it is complete and balanced.

This may help guide you in your decision:

https://healthypets.mercola.com/sit.../2015/11/08/best-to-worst-pet-food-types.aspx


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

My puppy is on Pro Plan Focus Large Breed Puppy. (Around here all the big bags of puppy are large breed.) My vet wants him on puppy food until 7 or 8 months old. I figure the next bag will be adult food.

He looks beautiful right now. Really nice coat and generally looks heathy. I know genetics has a lot to do with it but feeding him good food helps.


----------



## mngoldenlove (Sep 26, 2017)

My dog is on Canine Caviar Grain Free Duck (and is supplemented with raw food). I had him on a food that had grains and chicken in it when he was way younger but he was having a lot of ear infections (no matter what we did to prevent them). I put him on a grain free diet with but still on chicken and the ears did get better. Then I took him off chicken and grains all together and since then no ear problems.

When I look at food for my dog the first thing I look at is the ingredients. When I compare the food he was on when he was around 1-2 years old to what he is on now there is a difference. Dog Food #1 is what we first had him on and Dog Food #2 is what he is currently on.

Dog Food #1: Chicken, Corn Meal, Ground Whole Grain Sorghum, Chicken By-Product Meal, Ground Whole Grain Barley
Dog Food #2: Duck Meal, Chickpea, Duck Fat, Coconut, Sun-Dried Alfalfa

My Golden is on a different diet than my other dogs (Border Collie and Australian Koolie). Those dogs are on Fromm Dog Food and are doing great on it. The Golden is on a different diet because I do the Chinese Food Therapy with him. His old chiropractor (who is a DVM) suggested the Chinese Food Therapy because he was having a lot inflammation from agility. He is considered a "hot" dog so I have to feed him cooling proteins. All I can say is that after I switched him to a cooling protein diet, the amount of inflammation went down and we haven't change anything in the amount of exercise he gets. 

In regards to your question on keeping their hips good, I would put your dog on a joint supplement. My dogs are on the supplement 1-TDC for their joints, but there are other ones out there as well. I have to be careful on the ingredients in supplements because my dog has had an allergic reaction to a certain ingredient. At being almost 11 years old, my Golden's hips are still strong because I have built so much muscle around them. 

A few years ago, a Golden Retriever puppy was in my Puppy Kindergarten class I was teaching. The owner was telling me how he was having a sensitive stomach and actually throw up in class. I can't remember what food she was feeding him but it was one of the big name brands. I told her about PureVita by Nutrisource and just give it a try and see if it works. She put her puppy on it and he did really well on it, no sensitive stomach problems.


----------



## JoannaNYC (Dec 9, 2013)

We raw feed, loosely around prey model ratio of 80% meat, 10% bone (these things are together like chicken legs one meal, bone out pork another, not just stripped bones), 5% liver, 5% other organs (not heart, which is meat). A few times a year I purchase a meat mixture with tripe from a raw food purveyor, that also goes in rotation. We give turkey necks and esophagus in rotation as well, for cartilage and joint health. We don't go crazy searching for exotic things, and use chicken, pork, turkey, beef and occasional whole fish like mackerel. 

I've raised 3 from puppies on this and all are very healthy. What lead us to raw was having to put down a 9 YO, riddled with internal tumors, right after the Chinese melamine scandal. Also, I worry about hip dysplasia, because another large breed we had years ago had serious arthritis and failing hips during his last, 13th year, and I believe this diet can be preventative.


----------



## Olympia (Jan 11, 2010)

I've been feeding Buddha Annamaet Grain-Free Salcha Poulet Formula Dry Dog Food since he was a puppy and he's doing really great on it, my other dogs have been on Annamaet for years, but I switched to the grain free formula when we brought Buddha home as I have friends with Golden's that either have had skin issues, or tummy troubles on regular dog foods!!


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

Olympia said:


> I've been feeding Buddha Annamaet Grain-Free Salcha Poulet Formula Dry Dog Food since he was a puppy and he's doing really great on it, my other dogs have been on Annamaet for years, but I switched to the grain free formula when we brought Buddha home as I have friends with Golden's that either have had skin issues, or tummy troubles on regular dog foods!!


I would suggest being cautious with grain free foods. Many of them have a very high sugar content.


----------



## PattyMcN123! (Oct 15, 2017)

*Sport dogfood*

I am very thankful I found this forum and hope to get a puppy in the summer. I am perusingdifferent diets and would like to know if anyone has any experience with this brand of kibble.it seems like it may be minimally processed for kibble and reasonably priced. Thanks for any input. I have also narrowed down my list of breeders based on some of the valuable info I’ve read here.
Harborview in PA
Tangle loft in MA
Kelore in ME

Any further info on the above breeders is very appreciated .
Blue Skies,
Patty


----------



## jessny (Jan 21, 2018)

Good post. I am also interested. We currently have only a cat but are getting (hopefully) a Golden later this year. I've been horrified by the recalls on pet food. Our cat is now on prescription food from the vet due to some sensitivity he developed later in life, but I'd love to find something for a puppy that promotes good health, doesn't cost a fortune, and isn't made somewhere with a higher likelihood of recalls.


----------

